# chest size



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

*chest size (inch)*​
below 40"96.08%40-42"1711.49%42-44"3221.62%44-46"2214.86%46-48"3120.95%48-50"2013.51%50" +1711.49%


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

just wanted to see what sort of size everyone is on here.

could you also comment if you are assisted or natty, how long you have been training and your height if poss, cheers

im natty, just over a year training, 18yrs with 44.2" chest


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

48.5 - ( Which is pretty bloddy small by my standards, lol )

Im on aas


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

48inch and im a natty.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

A depressingly small 44 and a bit inches. not sure if I'm measuring right though lol.

I'm not a natty, but haven't done a cycle for over 10 months


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

53 for me mate


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

53" unpumped

On gear

59

Trained since ~1974


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

48 cold

49 years old

trained since 1978


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

was 38 chest 3 years ago, was natty up until 2 months ago and reached 44 chest im now a 46 after 1 cycle of test cyp, been training seriously for just over 2 years


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

stavmangr said:


> 48 cold
> 
> 49 years old
> 
> trained since 1978


i was born in 78


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> 48 cold
> 
> 49 years old
> 
> trained since 1978


im 5'4" i forgot that


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Jsb said:


> i was born in 78


kidooooo  i remember at that time i did mike mentzers negative training.....im a relic


----------



## funguswarrior (Feb 14, 2009)

51 " but im starting a cut, so it will go down


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

stavmangr said:


> kidooooo  i remember at that time i did mike mentzers negative training.....im a relic


you was in bahgdad when i was in my dads bag:lol: if that pic is a recent one i hope i,m in that good shape at your age


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> 53" unpumped
> 
> On gear
> 
> ...


That's hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bro. What's your bicep size?


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

47.5 / 48

about to start cutting

natural. never used


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> That's hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bro. What's your bicep size?


Last week they were 22" but I've a little bodyfat...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Impressive prodiver whats been your main tricep builder?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Impressive prodiver whats been your main tricep builder?


Simple heavy cable pushdowns, but I vary them with a sraight bar, v-bar and pair of ropes, always squeezing at full extension.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Last week they were 22" but I've a little bodyfat...


Hi Prodiver:

I can't send you PM'S for some reason


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

6ft1

46"

natty so far


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

as if im the only 1 so far with below 40 inch chest -.-

10 stone 5 training 2 years


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

size doesnt mean **** though if you dont have bf values


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> Hi Prodiver:
> 
> I can't send you PM'S for some reason


You have to be a member for a month and have 100 posts I think! 

Try the Visitor Messages on my profile page...


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> size doesnt mean **** though if you dont have bf values


i reckon i sit at 8% year round so i i guess its all good:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes your very lean so your measurement actually has meaning to it. however say if you had a much higher bf then your chest measurement would be bigger, you understand?

if people gave their chest size and bf measurement then puts it much more into perspective


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

ah ok cheers m8


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

54" assited but thats un gear size, 56" on gear


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

5'10

49"

Gear user

Been training properly for about 4 years now.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

47" at 5'9" 19 years old and natty. Been training for 3 years.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

as i said before, these numbers mean **** all unless your sub 10% bodyfat


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Last week they were 22" but I've a little bodyfat...


ffs mate i had no idea you were so big!! what height are you?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh and mine was 51" measured day after last show so i was defo lean lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

38", natural.

Hate it, real hassle having to buy specially made clothes.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> ffs mate i had no idea you were so big!! what height are you?


Hi! Weeman - I'm just 6 ft.

I don't want to give anyone the wrong idea - I come from big farming stock, was a lean 14 stone at age 14 and never had much trouble growing.

I was a professional N Sea diver for years - and if that and all the free steak on the rigs doesn't make you big and strong nothing will! :laugh:

But there are a number of guys in here much fitter and stronger for their size than I am now...


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

42"

Natty

6ft2

Training 12 months


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

46 inch

30 years old

82kg been cutting for my holiday

5 foot 11

Training 9/10 years

AAS for last 3 or so years (5 or 6 cycles)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Hi! Weeman - I'm just 6 ft.
> 
> I don't want to give anyone the wrong idea - I come from big farming stock, was a lean 14 stone at age 14 and never had much trouble growing.
> 
> ...


thats niether here nor there mate,your massive!

22" guns,fuk,right now i'd kill to have a lean 20" arm,got close before prep this year so thats my goal this offseason,fingers crossed


----------



## soggy beer mat (Apr 26, 2009)

46 inch

28yrs

102kg

6ft

Training 10/12 years

natural thinking about starting a cycle soon


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> thats niether here nor there mate,your massive!
> 
> 22" guns,fuk,right now i'd kill to have a lean 20" arm,got close before prep this year so thats my goal this offseason,fingers crossed


Can't say I mind being big...  (Inherited that in the meat and 2 veg dept. too.)

Good luck with the guns.

You know, doing loads of barbell and dumbell curls for the bis and skull-crushers etc. for the tris aren't nearly as productive as guys imagine, because at some point, gravity being what it is, the weights effectively diminish to zero.

In a barbell biceps curl when at the bottom the weight is effectively to zero, and goes to zero again at full curl just when it should be maximum.

Some biceps machines with cams are better, but you can apply continuous stress by using a cable machine and standing in the right posititon...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Can't say I mind being big...  (Inherited that in the meat and 2 veg dept. too.)


PMSL! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Christ Prodriver, your the same size Arnie was at his peak, in fact your chest is 2 inches bigger..

Got any recent pics of a double front Bi?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

47" 32" waist tho age 41


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Can't say I mind being big...  (Inherited that in the meat and 2 veg dept. too.)
> 
> Good luck with the guns.
> 
> ...


totally agree on what you are saying there regards training the arms,i never do a full extension nor contraction on any of my arm movements because as you say when you think of the biomechanics of it you instantly transfer the stress thru your bones etc rather than the muscle itself,also apply the same principle to about 90% of all movements i do.

the funny thing there is you have guys commenting to you or you hear that they have been talking behind your back saying how you dont do a full range of motion and therefor form is terrible,erm yes ok thats why i look like i do and you havent changed for the past 5 years........

In fact i had it said to me many times about this very thing when i do incline dumbell press or seated dumbell press,i keep the stress on the muscle all the time,dont lock out at the top keeping in the middle of the range stopping dumbells just an inch or show shy of the pecs at the bottom of the movement,i actually have people say to me yes the only reason you can press so heavy is because you dont do a full rep........i challenge anybody to do their working set in this manner that normally uses full range of motion and watch how quickly they fail or have to drop the [email protected]


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

44".


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

40 unpumped and havnt done a cylce for about 4 years


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

53" cold as measured other week

But my t-shirts say mostly 46" ha ha


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

49 1/2 and growing


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

lol jw007 how do you fit in to them then. i was also wondering what sort of clothes the bigger guys can actually buy without it being to tight/not fittin?

i find most polo shirts are now gettin to tight around my arms and under my armpit.

do you get shirts custom made?


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

The tape says 49


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Have to say im really shocked at everyones measurements?! As 9/10 people dont look like they have the chest size they are saying imo..

Chest is probably my best asset and I would say mine was around 46" im suprised when I read peoples are near the 50" mark and +


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

A thick back helps


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

WRT said:


> 47" at 5'9" *19 years old and natty*. Been training for 3 years.


Good size for your age bro.

I'm a natty - have been for 15 years.

What's your: Bicep/neck/calf size?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

vandangos said:


> lol jw007 how do you fit in to them then. i was also wondering what sort of clothes the bigger guys can actually buy without it being to tight/not fittin?
> 
> i find most polo shirts are now gettin to tight around my arms and under my armpit.
> 
> do you get shirts custom made?


Joe doesn't do "not to tight/not fitting".

If you want to know what Joe looks like Google "Gorrilla in a wet suit" and it will give you some idea of what to expect.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

27

6ft 3ins (ish)

51inch

However, as mentiones, I am sitting at at least 15% BF so it doesn't really count.


----------



## small.traps (Jun 19, 2009)

48..just starting my 3rd yr..never tried any stuff..but its on my mind..but id be happy if it dropped to 44 if i could see wot iv actually got


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

48 inch chest cold

190lbs

47 years old

5 feet 9


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

48 I think, havent measured in awhile. But I did have breast implants


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> 48 I think, havent measured in awhile. But I did have breast implants


Thats why I love ya baby


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

41-42 inch, 5'8/5'9 11 stone


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

12D/DD :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

What's correct way to measure chest? Is it a relaxed measurement or do you tense everything the tape touches?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

49" Chest (assisted for past 8 months)

training 13 years seriously. height 5' 10"


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

15 months ago I was 38" now 44" exactly, 5' 10" and been training for 2 years. Natural. 13stone 9, 20 years old


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Goose said:


> Have to say im really shocked at everyones measurements?! As 9/10 people dont look like they have the chest size they are saying imo..
> 
> Chest is probably my best asset and I would say mine was around 46" im suprised when I read peoples are near the 50" mark and +


6' tall, 49" natty(well i say natty as I aint done owt for 12 years) but next to f all chest, (benching 95kgs for 3!!) it's all back. The biggest dumbell in my gym is 50ks and I can bent over row that strict for 20 reps. Did 12 reps last week without putting hand on bench, just bent over because the gym was too busy. Some people are just built different. I have 17.5 " arms too, which due to gangly scrawny girls limp wrists and sod all definition due to ~20% BF look like 15's. Thing is, my chest measurement before I ever touched a weight and was 11 stone wet through was 42 + 3" expansion. Love a smaller chest without these fat boy puffy nips though


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

46.5" cold. I'm 5ft 8" tall, natural and been training on and off for a long time, mostly off, but on properly for nearly 3yrs.


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

48inch nb for a 17 yr old (natural of course)

but not for long


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

6.0 foot

44.5 inches :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

44 here


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> A thick back helps


Well I wouldn't have said my back was small :confused1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

chest 63, training 13 years. 5`8 shredded, 240lb


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> *chest 63*, training 13 years. 5`8 shredded, 240lb


WOOF! :wink:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

47, could be less or more seein as i used a big ass metal tape n nearly cut my arm up lol!

Nat (tho i used methyl1 test last year dont know if that qualifies)

6.1 bout 2 years training


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Chest 34", bodyfat around 15-20%


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> chest 63, training 13 years. 5`8 shredded, 240lb


**** me thats big.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

47 1/2" chest

6ft 1"

31" waist

8% bf

training 5 years

seriously for the last 2

last year aas assisted


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

43" cold, natural, 6'1". I've got a crap chest but my back is good.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

5'6

83kg

43/44 cold.


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Born in 1966

Height: 5', 8"

Chest: 45"

AAS


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Used in my 20's

40yrs now

49 chest

Been back training for a year after a lot of years out. I'm blowing up like a balloon 100% clean.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

48-49 inches about.

5'9. on gear. training properly about 2 yrs.

about 10% bf right now.


----------

